# Tarte au Raisiné



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

So, long time no post. I've been, to be honest, indulging in other things like travel to keep up with things here. Now that a certain someone has been removed from our world it seems like a good time to stay at home...at least for the time being.

So, that said, here is the first of what I hope to be many recettes that I've picked up along the way these past few months.

First, a little background for those that may not know what raisiné is. Basically it's apple and pear juice reduced. Should you be visiting Switzerland in the Canton of Vaud come autumn time and visit any farm you'll find this being made. Large cauldrons are brought out of storage, placed over the fire, filled with juice from apples and pears and then for the next 48 hours the air is filled with the scent of burning wood and this mixture while the juice is reduced very slowly. In the end there is a dark, thick concentrate which is bottled and sold. I bought mine from a vendor during Wednesday market on the streets of Lausanne...no need to travel to the country! 

I'm sorry to report that I do not know of anything you can use in substitute for this. Maybe some of our fantastic chefs on here will know of something. So, without further pontification - *Tarte au Raisiné*:

*Filling:*

*3 Eggs*

*1 Egg yolk*

*1.5 Deciliter Double cream*

*1 Deciliter Rasiné*

*Store bought tarte shell (Ya, I know...but it's so much easier!)*



*Yield: 6 Servings*

*Heat the oven to 260 C. Butter and flour a 20 cm tart ring, or a tart tin with a removable base, and line it with the pastry. Protect the pastry with a disc of aluminum foil pressed well against the edges and over the rim. Blind-bake the pastry for about 10 to 15 minutes. Leave it to cool in the tin. Reduce the oven temperature to 180 C. *

*Prepare the filling by whisking together the remaining ingredients (it may be necessary to increase the quantity of raisiné by 1 tablespoon, but this depends on the degree to which it was reduced when it was made). Partly fill the pastry shell, then put it into the oven and complete the filling by spooning in the rest of the mixture - it must fill the shell to the brim and this way there is no danger of spilling it when you put it in the oven. Leave the oven door ajar until the filling is set: this should take about half an hour. Test its firmness by giving the tart tin a little shake. When the tart is cooked, take it out of the oven. Allow it to cool a little then take it out of the tin and leave it to get quite cold on a cake rack. *


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like a custard pie, only flavored with the apple and pear reduction, where we would use sugar. Sounds quite good. Around our Fall sason we have apple cider which we could possibly use. Would you top this with whipped cream or a caramel sauce?


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

Never seen that done by people here but there is no reason not to as far as I know.


----------



## nullifygirls (Mar 25, 2011)

hmm sound yummy  i ll try this very soon


----------

